# mojo mallard



## Few Hits (Jul 31, 2009)

mojo mallard for sale $25 don't have the charger for the battery, but everything else is there


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does it have magnetic wings or the screw type?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

and location?


----------



## Few Hits (Jul 31, 2009)

*mojo*

it has screws on the wings' located in roy ut cbr#801-388-3314


----------

